# critique my TWH



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a new pictures of my TWH. I am wanting help critiquing him. I am hoping these pictures will work. Thank you for you help.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't a darn thing about walkers. I know this horse is beautiful is all I can say. I enjoy looking at this horse. That's my critique, your horse looks beautiful & I think I would like to ride him. I heard that's the best critique, if you, yourself, would want to ride the horse, and yes I sure would.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you waresbear, I think you would enjoy riding him. He is very smooth and a joy to ride. He loves to go where every you put him.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I would much rather critique some pictures taken directly from the side (the ones above are a poor angle for telling anything), but he has nice bone for a TWH. It seems like more and more of them are cursed with tiny pixie legs. He's got large, flat knees and ample hocks.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Not good at critiquing but god i hope hes a stallion o.o lol some nice foals by him if he still is


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I am sorry, as of Nov. 1 he has become a gelding. The last 2 years he was used for breeding. I am told he has several foals around. I just got him. His blood line consist of some well known horses especially for their good temperment and smooth natural gait. I had to have him cut because I personally don't know much about stallions or how to handle them.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah thats all good lol  Its better to have them gelded if you dont have previous handling of stallions - i VERY much like your new guy


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I know nothing about TWHs but he's definitely nice to look at. I actually really like him.

More often than not, I find little attraction to TWHs because for some reason the majority that I see have huge heads and spindly necks.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just like with your other thread, these pictures are not appropriate to critique off of.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry, I was hoping that the pictures would be a little better. I am just so excited about this new horse and I like to get other peoples opinion. This is the first horse I have bought on my own with out having someone help me pick him out. 


I keep looking through the pictures that I have received from the person I have bought the horse from to find one that may have a better view. 


The weather has been to bad here for me to take some new pictures. Because he is a muddy mess and I want him cleaned up for the pictures. 

Plus, the weather is so nasty I can't trail ride him right now so at night I am spending my time on this form to help me while I anxiously wait to ride him. I spend my days brushing him down, braiding his mane and tail, cleaning out his stall and talking to him.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't know anything about gaited horses, but that's even better for you because that means even an uneducated person like me can tell that he's a quality horse!
These aren't good critique pictures at all, though... I'd like to see some from the side, front, and back, though, so I can tell you again how beautiful he is.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is a couple of more pictures from the guy that I bought the horse from. The back view he sent me was really to show off his beautiful long tail. The other picture was to show me his stride. I know that they will not be good ones to use to critique him by. But I just love looking at them. I am really excited about this horse. Only other horse lovers can understand....:wink:


----------

